# Band revamp - The Colour Line



## samincolour (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

My current band is currently going through a bit of a revamp. We hated the last name and there was only two original remaining members, so it wasn't really the same band anyway, and the songs had been gigged and toured with for absolutely forever, and basically no-one was happy in the band anymore but no-one wanted to give it up.

So, we decided on a revamp of the band and write music that we all love. We planned our shows so that our last one was last night, and now we're going to carry on writing in a new style and get back touring again.

If you think of Architects 'Hollow Crown' and 'The Here And Now', we're kind of a heavy blend of the two. I don't really know another band to compare us to to be honest!

We're going to post regular video updates on our Tumblr and Facebook, so 'like' us, follow us, befriend us, we can't wait to get this shit recorded but right now we can't afford it (booooo) so video updates will have to do hah.

Here are some links:

*The Colour Line | Facebook

THE COLOUR LINE*

Because we've literally just done the revamp we don't have a lot of sites, but please check those our!

Thanks! 

Sam


----------



## samincolour (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a quick update on this (I shouldn't really be on SS.org at work haha)

We're about half way through our set, shit is going VERY well up to now, everything is very natural with the new guitarist which is making writing a hell of a lot easier. We're recording soon too, once that is done we'll be doing a music video for endorsements etc then heading out on a 10 day UK tour, so please try and come down to a show, I'll post the dates on another reply once it's booked!

Here's the first 'update' video (if the embed works) and a few links to follow/subscribe etc.




Facebook

Tumblr 

YouTube 

Twitter

Merch

[email protected]


----------



## samincolour (Aug 11, 2011)

Another update!

Quick samples of what we've been writing up to now. We decided to keep all of the best bits out of this video, we start playing shows on Monday and we wanted to showcase the better parts of everything live just to surprise people really. The next update video will have better bits!

Anyway here it is. Enjoy!



Find/follow/friend/add The Colour Line at:

Facebook
Tumblr
Merch
Twitter
YouTube
[email protected]

Cheers!


----------

